# New Craftsman Router - Problem



## keng1190 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm totally new to using a router. Just got a Craftsman 320.17543 combo router. Following the instructions, I installed one of the four craftsman bits I purchased. Unfortunately, the bit does not clear the subbase plate when I reinsert the motor into the base. The bits are wider by about 1/8" than the opening in the subbase plate.

Do I have the wrong bits or is the subbase plate defective?

I'm really anxious to use this baby, but I'm afraid I'll damage something.

Thanx,

Ken


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Unless I'm looking at the wrong model, you should be able to install the bits with the motor still in the base. Then again, I don't use craftsman subplates. You may want to look at this: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Accessories&sName=Router+Tables+&+Attachments

I use my OP's plates, just don't like craftsman design for their subplates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

They are trying to keep you from using to big of a bit in the router 

" ' Do I have the wrong bits or is the subbase plate defective? " = no to both.

It's best if you are going to use bigger bits is to make your own base plate you have the pattern just take of the base that's now in place and pickup some 1/4" thick clear plastic from a ACE Hardware, use your hole saw or jig saw and cut out a 2 1/2" hole then place the plate in place on the plastic and drill the holes out to mount it to the router...this is a 30 min. job...or less 


You don't need to use plastic it can be just about anything you have that's 1/4" thick , like good plywood (birch), MDF, etc., it can be square,round just about anything you want it to be...tear drop shape works well. with a knob on small end..( 1 1 /4" dowel rod for a knob will work..)

===========



keng1190 said:


> I'm totally new to using a router. Just got a Craftsman 320.17543 combo router. Following the instructions, I installed one of the four craftsman bits I purchased. Unfortunately, the bit does not clear the subbase plate when I reinsert the motor into the base. The bits are wider by about 1/8" than the opening in the subbase plate.
> 
> Do I have the wrong bits or is the subbase plate defective?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Ken.


----------



## keng1190 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanx. A look at the site you provided shows that you can buy the base plates separately -- for $50 less. Really appreciate your help. I'm heading off to pick up the base kit this afternoon.

----------------------


----------



## keng1190 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanx for the help. Sounds like a good solution. It's strange that neither the Craftsman manual or the salesperson seem to know about this.


----------



## keng1190 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanx. Now all I have to do is figure out how to navigate the forum. Seems like I'm registered twice, because my first one can't be found (even though I got an e-mail acknowledgent). Anyway, it's good to be here and be able to get some help. Someday, I may even be able to offer some myself.

Thanx, again,

Ken Geremia



Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the Router Forums Ken.


----------



## Shadrac (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got the #17542 (which is identical to the '17543' but without the plunge base) last night...exact same issue. In fact, it was the biggest complaint from customers in the 'review' section of BOTH the #17542 and the #17543 at Sears.com. However, they _DO_ cover the 'issue' in the manual that came with it...and they eventually say that larger bits are fine(Im paraphrasing a bit) but they want you to buy their additional sub-base to do so. 

To be precise...in *SAFETY RULES* #20, on page 8 it says: "*The subbase on this router has an opening of 1-1/4" inch. To use cutter bits with a larger diameter, install and use a subbase with a larger diameter opening(sold seperately) at Sears stores or other Craftsman outlets*."

In fact, right on the router itself on the motor housing cap there is a little chart by the speed dial which lists the speed you should use for 3-1/2" bits. 
I'm not sure, but I suspect that they may have recently updated the manual because of this point coming up in customer feedback.

A number of customers simply said that they just made the opening bigger and some said they just made their own subbase with a bigger hole. Some said they did some raised panel work with 3" bits through Oak with no problems.

I haven't run anything through mine yet...but it did not sound or feel the least bit 'whimpy' when I turned it on as far as being able to handle bigger bits. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## keng1190 (Apr 3, 2008)

Shadrac:

Thanx to you and the RFTeam. Your info is greatly appreciated. I have since bought Sears 6-pack of subbases, and all appears to work fine. I'm sure as I get more time with this tool, I'll have more questions. It's great to know there's a bunch of guys around who know what they're doing and are willing to help newbies like me.

I must admit I am completely bamboozled by the format of the RouterForum. I have had to go through six reregistrations to get back online. Everytime I try to reset my password, the RouterForum rejects both my new password and my old one. In fact, I even had to change my username once to get back in. I don't know if I'm the only one having these problems, but they are a real deterrent to using what appears to be a most useful website. 

Also, some help on how to navigate this site would be wonderful. It is a complete maze to me.

Thanx,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

This may help you get around the forum.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/help.php


==========


----------



## keng1190 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bob:

Thanx for the help.

Ken


----------

